# Great public link with manuals for many makes of Outboards!



## cajuncook1

Hey guys,

I found this on another forum and the link is a public link. This link is totally awesome!! It has resource manuals for many makes of outboards, small motors, and whole lot of stuff really worth checking out. Maybe the Moderator can modify this and post it as sticky for everyone to use!!



> Another forum I use a lot posted a cool Site with Service info and Data sheets etc on Darn Near everything. I found service info specific to my O.B. as well as for my Motorcycle, Car, Even my dag gone Lawnmoer...LOL
> 
> It is a Free service and open to public and LOADED with helpful Information, Manuals, Service data etc..!
> 
> *Go to:* https://search.ebscohost.com/
> 
> Log in with:
> 
> User name: springfieldmb
> 
> P.W: volunteer
> 
> 
> 
> Updated user name and password 08/28/2018.
> 
> 
> 
> -----Go under the *Small Engine Repair Reference Center*
> 
> -----Then select *Marine/Boat motors*
> 
> Scroll through the list of makers/manufacturers
> 
> Search by type, brand, etc. They are all in PDF format so you can save them for future refference....
> 
> A GREAT FIND !!



I found this very useful,

cajuncook1


----------



## perchin

Thank you sir..... =D>


----------



## Jim

Nice find Bud! :beer:

Great resource folks! Use it before it is removed for some reason. :LOL2:


----------



## countryboy210

W O W ! Great Find.
Thanks For Sharing !


----------



## Froggy

Great!!


----------



## Ictalurus

Showed no results for "evinrude manual" and the second link is not working. I think I may need more guidance on this one.


----------



## Quackrstackr

Ictalurus said:


> Showed no results for "evinrude manual" and the second link is not working. I think I may need more guidance on this one.



Go to the first link, log in and then go to the small engine section. That's where all of the outboard stuff is. I saw Evinrude in there.


----------



## cajuncook1

Quackrstackr said:


> Ictalurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Showed no results for "evinrude manual" and the second link is not working. I think I may need more guidance on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the first link, log in and then go to the small engine section. That's where all of the outboard stuff is. I saw Evinrude in there.
Click to expand...


Thanks Quackrstackr,

I edited the information some so it would be a little more explanatory. 

cajuncook1


----------



## Ictalurus

I guess it just won't work for me. Would love to get the manual for my '97 8 HP rude.


----------



## cajuncook1

Ictalurus said:


> I guess it just won't work for me. Would love to get the manual for my '97 8 HP rude.




Don't recognize that page, but I just went to the site and was able to log in without problems. Try this link and information.

Go to: https://search.ebscohost.com/ <-- (click on this link)

Log in with:

Name: marshall

P.W. : public

-----Go under the Small Engine Repair Reference Center

-----Then select Marine/Boat motors

Scroll through the list of makers/manufacturers 

Hope this helps!

cajuncook1


----------



## crazymanme2

Try this for your Rude

https://web.ebscohost.com/serrc/search?vid=3&hid=13&sid=2fb71ee3-fcbe-4a7b-8a57-74076f82b334%40sessionmgr4


----------



## muskiehog

Excellent find and very informative for my BF100s problem. Kudos to you for sharing the 411


----------



## wolfmjc

Thank You !!! =D>


----------



## fender66

Great stuff....wish I had this 4 weeks ago. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Thank you!


----------



## oldrosestereo

Thanks, better than the $40.00 manual I just bought.


----------



## azekologi

Fricken AWESOME! =D> 

I got lot lots-o-goodies for my '65 'rude outboard \/ , the SM for my 1980 Kawasaki generator I take to charge the boat batteries, my lawn mower, rototiller, but darn it, they didn't have anything for my 2005 Husqvarna 345 chainsaw :-k ...aaahh well, EXCELLENT SCORE!

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## mudpuppy77

The link that comes up for me just lists 7 different databases to search: EBSCOHostweb, Business Searching Interface, Student Research Center, etc. None of the options are for Small Engine Repair and there is no login area. I did click around and found a page that has small engine repair as a topic but I cannot access beyond that.

Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## littlejohn

Wow, thanks for the link! I've been searching the internet high and low for info on my '59 Johnson Sea-Horse 3. The only thing I could find was a $70 service manual and they have one right there on the site.


----------



## cajuncook1

mudpuppy77 said:


> The link that comes up for me just lists 7 different databases to search: EBSCOHostweb, Business Searching Interface, Student Research Center, etc. None of the options are for Small Engine Repair and there is no login area. I did click around and found a page that has small engine repair as a topic but I cannot access beyond that.
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> Thanks!




Hey try this direct link, don't know if it will work but give it a go.

https://web.ebscohost.com/serrc/search?vid=1&hid=105&sid=c331b969-6a99-4ac0-9f47-4f4134f58e11%40sessionmgr112


If not please retry the original link.



> Go to: https://search.ebscohost.com/ <-- (click on this link)
> 
> Log in with:
> 
> Name: marshall
> 
> P.W. : public
> 
> click the square box labeled login
> 
> -----Go under the Small Engine Repair Reference Center
> 
> -----Then select Marine/Boat motors
> 
> Scroll through the list of makers/manufacturers
> 
> Hope this helps!



cajuncook1


----------



## mudpuppy77

That one worked! Thanks CajunCook1!!


----------



## moi

=D> Outstanding link !! Thanks......... :beer:


----------



## waterboy

This is a treasure of info, thanks for posting. :mrgreen:


----------



## bluegillfisher

:LOL2: You guys rock! Thanks for download. Much more detail than clymer I bought. Now to go and work on my motor.

Thanks.
=D> =D> 

Marion


----------



## keddano

Thanks for the share. Awesome saving on buying a manual that you use only a few times. =D>


----------



## mephitic

Thanks for the information, finding some good stuff out there!

Thanks again


----------



## k2nax

The link is still up and providing data as of 9/16.

Great find!


----------



## SaltyBuckster

Thank you Jim.I did something wrong when downloading it like usual,but in a good way.lol.I got all the manuals for Evinrude,Johnson from 1950 to present 2 GB's worth.So we know what kind of outboards I will always have now.


----------



## br0uce

Been reading this site for awhile, just joined. This info alone was worth it. thanks!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

The site is still up and running.I just printed off all I needed for my 115/80 and an old,old 10hp Merc,plus some extra General info.


----------



## william johndrow

i went to the site, typed in marshall....tried the pw public it didnt work,,,do you know the correct password? maybe thats it it didnt work fr me ...thanks bill


----------



## cajuncook1

Bill

Make sure the all letters are lower case.


User name. marshall
Password. public

Just came from site and it works! =D>


----------



## FishMar74

Thanks much cajun i found my spark plug type and gap there


----------



## eclipse507

Is this working for anyone?? Or am I doing something wrong??? I dont see where to go, or where to login


----------



## TinBoatToo

This really helps out a lot! Thanks for the link!


----------



## franner11

thanks!!! awesome link!


----------



## begs

Sweet this is going to help me out a ton when I get my to older motors, heck good job dude 

thanks!!!!


----------



## motretu

indeed a great site. thanks for the post.


----------



## Boatguy

Cool, now I have the manuals for all three of my outboards.


----------



## roblj65

Thanks! This is very useful


----------



## tinboat newbie

Darn it!! Nothing for my 1973 Evinrude 9.5 Sportwin. Anyone have any info on this motor? I'm new to boating and would like to know what kind of plugs to put in it and even how to properly operate/run it. Thanks in advance.... love this site!!


----------



## cajuncook1

sent you a pm sir!


----------



## lovedr79

awesome! however mine is not on there since it is a '09.


----------



## Specknrebel

great find!!!! i have two 4 horse motors that im working on and think i found the issue with this..thanks alot.


----------



## gman5254

what a gem of a site thanks so much


----------



## Jim

gman5254 said:


> what a gem of a site thanks so much



That one or this one? :LOL2:


----------



## THEABEXPERTS

wow. this is fantastic! thank you so much! =D>


----------



## dandabald

Great information - thank you.


----------



## HOUSE

Your link had exactly what I was looking for, thanks! It helped me a ton troubleshooting a 1996 Force 9.9 hp outboard


----------



## cb300wsm

Site. And password works but every thing I pull up only shows a partial or half page anyone else have this problem?


----------



## McAwful

This is fantastic! What a great resource,...Well done, Sir, and Thank you!


----------



## dkonrai

many thank youssss!!!! great link thanks so much for sharing. 
dino


----------



## Midwest Mike

I'm new to the forum and enjoying the site already. What a great resource! Thank you for the link, cajuncook1.


----------



## Alguy92

I can not find a manual for my Johnson Seahorse 55hp. I do not know the year as it came with the boat I just received from my girlfriends family. Any advice? What would be a motor close to the one I'm searching for that would help. I do not know much about motors AT ALL. lol


----------



## SumDumGuy

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341616#p341616 said:


> Alguy92 » 12 Feb 2014, 14:26[/url]"]I can not find a manual for my Johnson Seahorse 55hp. I do not know the year as it came with the boat I just received from my girlfriends family. Any advice? What would be a motor close to the one I'm searching for that would help. I do not know much about motors AT ALL. lol



Post the serial number and some pics if possible and someone will be able to help ID.


----------



## Jeremyray25

Guys, having difficulty entering the link. Do you know if this link still works to access manuals?


----------



## SumDumGuy

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352391#p352391 said:


> Jeremyray25 » 15 May 2014, 09:15[/url]"]Guys, having difficulty entering the link. Do you know if this link still works to access manuals?



yes, it does still work.


----------



## Lukey27

I'm pretty new to the forum/website. I couldn't find any outboard manuals. My father in-law just gave me a 1977 Johnson 25HP. I replaced the fuel pump and it starts but doesn't seem to have a lot of water coming out (had it in a big rubbermaid tub). Would be nice to know how to clean it up without having to take it somewhere and pay to have it serviced.


----------



## ggoldy

The original link still works. Very cool!


----------



## MikeA57

The link works as of 9/4/14. No info for my '83 merc 25 but it looks like a very useful site with all the different types of manuals available.


----------



## curtdawg88

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=365422#p365422 said:


> MikeA57 » 04 Sep 2014, 19:12[/url]"]The link works as of 9/4/14. No info for my '83 merc 25 but it looks like a very useful site with all the different types of manuals available.



Am I doing something wrong? When I try to login it says the username or password is not authorized...

I click the link and then click login at the top right. Is there somewhere else I should be logging in?


----------



## TurtleScute

Thanks for this resource! 
---New member with a '58 Johnson 18 hp. First attempt at refurbishing anything mechanical, but I will succeed. I will get stuck eventually, but this forum and its members seem like a good place for questions.......


----------



## TurtleScute

curtdawg88-----

The link just worked for me.
Try again---make sure to use marshall, with two l's. I copied the site address and sent it to myself in an email and it also worked that way.


----------



## timtaylor1231

Thanks, great info.


----------



## 5150

Thank you. Link still works great. Honda BF75


----------



## cj_tiz

Bump.... site still works!


----------



## stinkfoot

Thanks for the link. Although I have paper copies for most of my motors some I do not. First login gave me an error message 'not authorised'. Second attempt worked like a charm.


----------



## Givey1982

A lot of info on Mariners but I have a 1996 25HP and of course it is not there. Any other sources?


----------



## BryceAZ

I could NOT get it to work as of today, 6/26/16, what internet browser are you guys using that it worked for?


----------



## redrum

BryceAZ said:


> I could NOT get it to work as of today, 6/26/16, what internet browser are you guys using that it worked for?



Isn't working for me today either 06/26/2016. I'm on a mac using firefox. Here is the error code I received "The username and password combination you entered does not exist. Please contact your institution for assistance. [Authentication Error Code 101]"

I'm looking for a factory manual for a 2002 Mercury 90 Classic if anyone has one. If anyone needs a manual for a 1996 Evinrude/Johnson 40/50 send me a PDF. I have the original service manual in PDF format.


----------



## finstr

Not working for me.
This is the reply:
Notice This Personal Account must be reauthorized. Please enter your institutional login values and follow the steps provided here or contact your institution for assistance.[Authentication Error Code 130]


----------



## crossotter

Not working for me either. Same error

Sent from my HP 10 G2 Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## dkonrai

Yes bad link for me too.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## RebelRob

Try "springfieldmb" and "volunteer"

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## stinkfoot

RebelRob said:


> Try "springfieldmb" and "volunteer"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Wow! Thanks a million, Rob!


----------



## finstr

Wow what a fantastic resource!! 
Thank you for this link! It’ll come in very very handy! =D>


----------



## renn90

Thanks, I found some Force information that I couldn't find anywhere else.


----------



## Jamesd4801

Tried to use both and neither of them work. Get an error message that it isn't correct.


----------



## Bryan Smith

The Internet Archive has Manuals and repair guides that you can borrow. They are pretty much what Ebscohost was using. 

1955 to 1965:
https://archive.org/details/outboardmotorser0000unse

Overview of Outboard related texts:
https://archive.org/search.php?query=outboard&sin=

Here is a link to Fleetwin 7.5hp manuals:
https://web.archive.org/web/20161110220028/http://www.knology.net/~tombeam/granddadsoutboard.html

Fiberglassics has a few manuals in their motors list under individual manufacturers:
http://www.fiberglassics.com/library/index.php?title=Main_Page

Joe Outboard has a few manuals too:
https://joeoutboard.com/


----------



## thishadow

try this link .. every manual i can think of 
heads up it is currently in FLASH format
http://boatinfo.no/


----------



## Root Rat

Tried the user name and password, got this message...

Notice The username and password combination you entered does not exist or has expired. Please contact your institution for assistance. [Authentication Error Code 101]


----------



## newyota

cajuncook1 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I found this on another forum and the link is a public link. This link is totally awesome!! It has resource manuals for many makes of outboards, small motors, and whole lot of stuff really worth checking out. Maybe the Moderator can modify this and post it as sticky for everyone to use!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another forum I use a lot posted a cool Site with Service info and Data sheets etc on Darn Near everything. I found service info specific to my O.B. as well as for my Motorcycle, Car, Even my dag gone Lawnmoer...LOL
> 
> It is a Free service and open to public and LOADED with helpful Information, Manuals, Service data etc..!
> 
> *Go to:* https://search.ebscohost.com/
> 
> Log in with:
> 
> User name: springfieldmb
> 
> P.W: volunteer
> 
> 
> 
> Updated user name and password 08/28/2018.
> 
> 
> 
> -----Go under the *Small Engine Repair Reference Center*
> 
> -----Then select *Marine/Boat motors*
> 
> Scroll through the list of makers/manufacturers
> 
> Search by type, brand, etc. They are all in PDF format so you can save them for future refference....
> 
> A GREAT FIND !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this very useful,
> 
> cajuncook1
Click to expand...


User name and password not working???


----------



## Bign0703

Anyone have one for a 2004 yamaha f50 4 stroke carb motor?


----------



## Jon NL

Sorry guys this link does not work  

I have a few boats (nothing exciting) that i am looking for manuals for 

Evinrude 100 - 115hp, (turbojet V4 2 stroke for my jet boat project) 
sea horse 3hp 
and a old Chrysler 

any one know of a link where i can find them ? 

Thanks 

Jon


----------



## Jim

Hi Jon NL,
Did you see our link? Does this help at all? https://www.tinboats.net/manuals/


----------



## eeshaw

Does anyone know where to get a line on a manual for a 79 175 hp Evinrude? I saw the one for the Johnson but they're different.


----------



## Pappy

Mechanically they are identical...grab it.


----------



## Jon NL

Jim said:


> Hi Jon NL,
> Did you see our link? Does this help at all? https://www.tinboats.net/manuals/



Thanks Jim I will have a look


----------



## eeshaw

Pappy said:


> Mechanically they are identical...grab it.



Good deal, thanks for the heads up Pappy!


----------

